# LOOK 585 Ultra vs BMC SCT 01 vs Cervelo R3



## mpk1996

OK,
I know I am new, and there has been a lot of talk out there (and I am posting this on the LOOK site), but anyone ridden any/all of these bikes?

I am planning on purchasing a frame/fork combo and putting my record group on it. I have heard from a few of you about, but would like some more comments, opinions, best guesses, ect.

My plans? well, I am a heavier rider (185-190) and only 5'8". I would like a fast handling crit bike. Weight is important, but not over stiffness. for my style of ridding and weight, i would rather have a stiff bike than a light weight wippy one. 

Thanks in advance for all of your input.

OH, sorry, thats the BMC SLT 01. I also have looked at the Ridley Damocles.


----------



## toronto-rider

Have only riden one of them, being a 585 owner. You cant go wrong on any of these frames. If finish of the frame is important to you, then the R3 gets taken off the list. I live in Toronto (Cervelo head office) so I see a lot of R3 and Solists on my group rides.

Based on what other people have said about the 3 bikes, i woul lean towards the R3 and 585. Tests have shown that the R3 is stiffer, but I ride with one guy who had an R3 and then got a 585 and likes the 585 better.

IF you do go the 585 route, there are deals to be had on 2006 frames.


----------



## Aviously

*585 Ultra*

This bike was designed for the very use you intend to use it for. there on sale on www.wrenchscience.com


----------



## oneslowmofo

I have a 585 ULTRA as you can see from some other build threads and it is one of the finest bikes I've ridden. And that's coming from an admitted bike sl*t. I've owned Parlees, Colnago C50/C40, Calfee Dragonflies, Moots, Merlin, Litespeed, Waterford, Cyfac and Serotta. The Look ranks in the top 2 of all of them. 

When I listed the bikes I've had above I almost puked. :cryin:


----------



## mpk1996

Thanks, i just ordered a 585 ultra. should be in, in a week or so. now i need a stem and seatpost. trying to decide between the easton ea90 or ec90, maybe a itm101. any ideas. not sure that a carbon stem will be as big a deal on the carbon frame as it was (or at least i thought it was) on the ti frame. 

any ideas on alum vs carbon stem? just want to make sure its stiff, as i like to sprint and dont want the bars to be flexing all over the place. thanks for the help


----------



## HighFlyer

oneslowmofo said:


> I have a 585 ULTRA as you can see from some other build threads and it is one of the finest bikes I've ridden. And that's coming from an admitted bike sl*t. I've owned Parlees, Colnago C50/C40, Calfee Dragonflies, Moots, Merlin, Litespeed, Waterford, Cyfac and Serotta. The Look ranks in the top 2 of all of them.
> 
> When I listed the bikes I've had above I almost puked. :cryin:


Oneslow...what was the other one (top ranked)?


----------



## lsthe3

there is a guy on our rides that bought both the BMC and Look 585. He states the 585 is one of his favorite rides ever.


----------



## the seamus

lsthe3 said:


> there is a guy on our rides that bought both the BMC and Look 585. He states the 585 is one of his favorite rides ever.


I'm another guy who bought both a BMC SLC01 and a Look 585, though I recently upgraded to a 595. 

Comparing the BMC to either Look...I'd lean towards the Look based purely on handling/steering geometry and compliance. The BMC is a very angry, fast bike and I definitely like it, but the Look(s) both descend and generally handle as good as or better than any bike I've ridden, particularly on the rough roads and descents I experience in Santa Cruz.


----------



## oneslowmofo

*Highflyer*

My other favorite bike is my Serotta Legend ST. I sold my Moots Compact SL because of it. And I sold the Waterford R33 because the Look and the Serotta kind of complete the picture for me. Now my new kick are wheels...


----------



## Camikaze

I'm in agreeance with the comments above that the Look Ultra 585 is a stiffer bike than the BMC SL01, SLT01, and SLC01 (having owned all of these models), the Scott CR1 (having extensively ridden this bike), and in order of finish quality, the Look beats the BMC and Scott.

For what you want, the Look is the best option, in my opinion. :thumbsup:

Post-script:

I just re-read your original note - sorry, no time spent on a Cervelo. Someone else will have to offer their advice - D'oh!


----------

